# new TT and CGC today



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay, so they aren't real titles I know...but we haven't been training long enough to be ready for anything else yet. It was at the NW Working Dogs Expo in St. Helens Oregon. Cher passed both her TT and her CGC with ease today. She was the second to last to go out of 33 TT's, and the 3 evaluators said she had the best test of the day, showing the most confidence and zero stress throughout the test. So Cher is now Starlaine Turn Back Time, WAC, TT, CGC.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations! If nothing else the CGC is great preparation for work in any area, I recommend that any of my students interesting in showing their dogs go through the test just for the experience. The training director in the club I am a part of strongly believes in and encourages any of us training our dogs on the sleeve to get any good temperament certifications we can to prove the stability of our dogs. Again, congratulations!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Is that the ATT (American Temperament Test Society) or something different?


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Congrats are always in order for a CGC or a TT. It only re-enforces the positive perception associated with your breed of dog and type of training you do. I plan on getting mine to offset the "bad image" that "bite trained dogs" get.

Once again, congrats to you and your pup!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Congrats; it shows you are a good "dog citizen" so that is good.

I would love to do a TT because it shows more the core inclinations of the dog.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

congrats to you both! ditto all the above


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Julie Ward said:


> Okay, so they aren't real titles I know...but we haven't been training long enough to be ready for anything else yet. It was at the NW Working Dogs Expo in St. Helens Oregon. Cher passed both her TT and her CGC with ease today. She was the second to last to go out of 33 TT's, and the 3 evaluators said she had the best test of the day, showing the most confidence and zero stress throughout the test. So Cher is now Starlaine Turn Back Time, WAC, TT, CGC.


They are "real" titles!

You kidding me?

Good work!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats. "real" titles or not, IMO they are both something that is great to see after the name of any dog doing bitework. Or any dog period  But it always helps to have those letters/certificates after your dogs name, just in case.


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

> Is that the ATT (American Temperament Test Society) or something different?


Yes, it's the test by the American Temperament Test Society. The title earned for it is called the "TT" though, standing for "temperament tested".


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I hadn't thought about the fact that having these temperament tests done is good PR for all those "scary" breeds, especially those that are trained in any kind of bitework.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Julie Ward said:


> Thanks everyone. I hadn't thought about the fact that having these temperament tests done is good PR for all those "scary" breeds, especially those that are trained in any kind of bitework.


ALWAYS a good idea to have these type titles added to your pooch if they are able to get them. Debunks myths about bite trained animals and may also help you if you were ever involved in litigation????:-k


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Huge congrats! 
Althought the ATTS isn't an AKC organization, the AKC recognizes the title and you can put it after your dog's name on official papers.
The CGC is a certificate and it's suggested that you renew that every few yrs. 
When I got my TT a week or two ago I joked about it but it's definately a title that everyone should and can get.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats to you! I plan on trying to have a CGC on all of my future dogs. I don't know that anyone does temperament tests around here, though. :-k


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats on both....and you should look at them as real titles..ALL of us had to start somewhere...and as a CGC Evaluator...I always encourage those testing to go on to other things with their dogs..GOOD JOB!! =D>
Mo


----------



## Sharon Adams (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How did you think the evaluators did ? ? ? What experience did they have to be considered capable of doing these tests ? ? ? ?


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

In 2002, a group of us decided to attend a local TT. In all we entered four Malinois, Gator and three of his kids" Covu, Feist and Fromage. Gator, Covu and Feist had nearly identical tests. All came into the ring loaded after hearing gunshots all afternoon. Each picked up one of the orange pylons used to delineate the course and proceeded to circle their handlers with the cone in their mouths. All three assaulted the friendly stranger with the cone in their mouths, all three investigated the bucket of bolts with the cone in their mouths and all three nearly drug us off our feet towards the gunshot. At the threat and aggressive stranger both Gator and Feist dropped the cone to bark at the badguy but Covu who loves traffic cones more than anything tried to drag his handler over to the badguy with the cone still in his mout. 

Luckily, they had offered the option of another person on the line for the aggressive stranger test as all three dogs got 8's and would surely have just drug us over to bite the play actor (who was wearing no real equipment. Also lucky was the fact that the evaluator was from Europe and had done Schutzhund and admired Schutzhund trained dogs for their ability to perform at such extremes. Early, we had been playing with our dogs in the crowd to offest what we knew their performance during the test was likely to be.

As close as I can tell, his name was Carl K. Herkstrooter or Herkstroster and I would choose him as an evaluator again, given a choice.

Lisa


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

> As close as I can tell, his name was Carl K. Herkstrooter or Herkstroster and I would choose him as an evaluator again, given a choice.


He was also the head evaluator during Cher's test.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Julie Ward said:


> He was also the head evaluator during Cher's test.


 
As he was with Thunder's TT. He's an old German guy with a heavy accent that said he liked seeing Schutzhund trained dogs in the TT.

Jeff, to answer your question about the CGC evaluators. It's really an assorted bag of people/expierience. I'm also a CGC evaluator and I've seen a lot of pet owners that are testers. It's a very easy, on line test to become an evaluator. I still think it's a good idea, in particular for bite trained dogs. 
Image is everything in todays world...........unfortunately!
I would somewhat compair the CGC to the BH although much easier for obvious reasons. (Mostly pet people)
Some testers just want to see the dogs "just get through it". Other testers want to see the dog jump through the probverbial hoop.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yup, he was Lily and Zoso's evaluator as well. He praised Lily for being the only dog out of the group who gave a low chuff at the threatening stranger. Seems like a good guy. We only have one test a year in our area, so I'll probably see him again in October when I have Fawkes test.


----------

